# Shotgun pattern.



## mattech (Jul 13, 2017)

To me, it seems like pattern testing is not at all as common for waterfowl loads as it is for turkey. I'm just as guilty of it as anyone else. I'll Stop in a store and buy a few boxes of shells that have a pretty box and go hunting. This year I plan on changing that, I'm gonna spend more time at a range with a bench shooting different loads with different chokes. 

Why do you think it's not as common? Or do you think it's just not talked about as much?


----------



## HuntDawg (Jul 14, 2017)

My guess is that 9 out of 10 times you miss, you are behind the bird, and the other 1 time, you are very far behind the bird. 

Just my guess as to why more do not do it.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 14, 2017)

water swat no big deal


----------



## obadiah (Jul 14, 2017)

A few years ago I bought about 10 different boxes and shot a few shells of each at paper with different chokes. All of them would kill a duck over decoys, but for my gun, the more expensive shells (blindside, black cloud, heavy metal, hypersonic) and the cheapest (xpert) all had holes in the pattern. 

Kent's had the best pattern for me but it was about neck and neck with the basic federals and remongtons. 

Let us know what you find.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 18, 2017)

my guess would be it isnt as common like you said most see the pretty box and some fancy choke tube and go hunting. also it isnt like turkey hunting where you have to know where your point of aim is. 

if im shooting factory stuff i normally dont pattern it but i did pattern my reloads when i first started reloading. which reminds me i need to go pattern my A5 with my reloads.


----------



## mattech (Jul 18, 2017)

krazybronco2 said:


> . also it isnt like turkey hunting where you have to know where your point of aim is.



That's what I always thought, I've been doing alot of research, and pattern density isn't as important with ducks as it is with turkey, but the POA is a big deal, you want your gun to have about 60% of the load above POA, and 40% below POA. 


..


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 23, 2017)

Water swats, cheap 2 3/4" steel #6 loads, awesome swatters and close in ducks to 30 yds.

Factory mod here, does great, why change


----------



## homey (Aug 4, 2017)

mattech said:


> That's what I always thought, I've been doing alot of research, and pattern density isn't as important with ducks as it is with turkey, but the POA is a big deal, you want your gun to have about 60% of the load above POA, and 40% below POA.
> 
> 
> ..



Mine is set up and adjusted to shoot where I'm looking. Isn't that what you want?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 4, 2017)

Might be overthinking this...


----------



## UpstateFishing (Aug 4, 2017)

I patterned mine, and surprisingly the shells I thought would pattern best didn't.

The surprise winners were Hevimetal and Hypersonics, and the loser was Kents, which I had the most confidence in before I patterned.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 5, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> water swat no big deal



I'll second it, they swim a whole lot slower than they fly. They normally don't get a chance to land before the shot is called with my group.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 5, 2017)

UpstateFishing said:


> I patterned mine, and surprisingly the shells I thought would pattern best didn't.
> 
> The surprise winners were Hevimetal and Hypersonics, and the loser was Kents, which I had the most confidence in before I patterned.



When I patterned my 870 with a kicks high flier, hevimetal was best, second best was blind side, and the worst two were spectra shot and kents which surprised me. Federal was in between.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 5, 2017)

Shooting clay practice helps me 10 fold on my wing shooting


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Aug 5, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Shooting clay practice helps me 10 fold on my wing shooting



Same here, it also helps to have different angles that the clay is coming from.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Aug 5, 2017)

HuntDawg said:


> My guess is that 9 out of 10 times you miss, you are behind the bird, and the other 1 time, you are very far behind the bird.
> 
> Just my guess as to why more do not do it.



Ditto.

Some people do pattern, and then some of those people don't learn a thing from it.

More important than the pattern density is does it shoot to point of aim.

And do people even KNOW HOW to aim a shotgun.

And are  they aiming it correctly every time.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 6, 2017)

I've pattern every shotgun shell and choke, (fixed are screw in choke )with all my shotguns,Dove,Turkey, Duck and (Deer /Buckshot and Slug )and POA & POI can differ with manufacturer, load and velocity.I would not buy a truck with out driving it so why should I not pattern the shells I will shoot.A lot of shooting is instinct from shooting lot of ammo  especially wingshooting.I found that going to a skeet range helps with  every angle that you can shoot. I Still go to the skeet range and tune up before hunting season arrives and that improves my shooting  10 fold.I was taught to POINT & SWING not AIM when wingshooting.I aim when turkey / deer hunting.Every shotgun shoots different as does shotgun shells IMO.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 6, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> I've pattern every shotgun shell and choke, (fixed are screw in choke )with all my shotguns,Dove,Turkey, Duck and (Deer /Buckshot and Slug )and POA & POI can differ with manufacturer, load and velocity.I would not buy a truck with out driving it so why should I not pattern the shells I will shoot.A lot of shooting is instinct from shooting lot of ammo  especially wingshooting.I found that going to a skeet range helps with  every angle that you can shoot. I Still go to the skeet range and tune up before hunting season arrives and that improves my shooting  10 fold.I was taught to POINT & SWING not AIM when wingshooting.I aim when turkey / deer hunting.Every shotgun shoots different as does shotgun shells IMO.


Where is a good load of number 4 or 6 high brass lead when you need it


----------



## Jack Ryan (Aug 6, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> I've pattern every shotgun shell and choke, (fixed are screw in choke )with all my shotguns,Dove,Turkey, Duck and (Deer /Buckshot and Slug )and POA & POI can differ with manufacturer, load and velocity.I would not buy a truck with out driving it so why should I not pattern the shells I will shoot.A lot of shooting is instinct from shooting lot of ammo  especially wingshooting.I found that going to a skeet range helps with  every angle that you can shoot. I Still go to the skeet range and tune up before hunting season arrives and that improves my shooting  10 fold.I was taught to POINT & SWING not AIM when wingshooting.I aim when turkey / deer hunting.Every shotgun shoots different as does shotgun shells IMO.



"Point and swing" is part of the difference between shooting a rifle and shooting a shotgun, but hitting what you want to hit with them consistently does involve aiming both. It's just not done the same way.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Aug 6, 2017)

Aming at a deer,hog,elk are a moose while it's standing still is easy,Finding a Dove,duck are a clay  pigeon is Target accusation and pointing and swinging a shotgun is more instinct.Try  aiming a shotgun at a deer with a pack of dog's after his  behind is pointing and swing. Wingshooting you put the shot string ahead of the target in hopes the target Flys into the pattern, that not aming that's pointing. ..


----------



## Jack Ryan (Aug 10, 2017)

When I'm in Georgia, I'll point then.

In Indiana the dog does the pointing and I do the killing.


----------

